# Another team in NY?



## LOL (Jul 12, 2002)

Does anyone think that Ny deserves another basketball team? Popular states like Cal,Fla and Tx all have 2 teams. I mean it wouldn't be that much of a stretch. I know the Nets are close but its not the same.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *LOL *
> Does anyone think that Ny deserves another basketball team? Popular states like Cal,Fla and Tx all have 2 teams. I mean it wouldn't be that much of a stretch. I know the Nets are close but its not the same.


California actually has 4 teams.....


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *LOL *
> Does anyone think that Ny deserves another basketball team? Popular states like Cal,Fla and Tx all have 2 teams. I mean it wouldn't be that much of a stretch. I know the Nets are close but its not the same.


Actually its not big name states, its big name cities. Kind of like in New England, where would you put another team??? Name one other popular city besides Boston.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

:no: 

lol...only kidding...well, this was brought up before - are the knicks a nyc team or a ny state team? it would be cool to have a team in albany or buffalo, but me personally, i'd like to see a team in brooklyn.


----------



## Herman Munster (Jul 13, 2002)

New Yorks got enough as it is.
I'd give a team to St. Louis, Louisville, or bring a team back to Charlotte before I'dt another team in New York.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Herman Munster *
> New Yorks got enough as it is.
> I'd give a team to St. Louis, Louisville, or bring a team back to Charlotte before I'dt another team in New York.


yeah, if you're talking about all sports, then i'd give another team to jersey before i gave one to new york. the giants and jets aren't even theirs. they play in jersey.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Herman Munster *
> New Yorks got enough as it is.
> I'd give a team to St. Louis, Louisville, or bring a team back to Charlotte before I'dt another team in New York.


I agree. And don't forget that Oklahoma City already has the facilities built there. No way does another NY team get a team. Not only is there a lack of another big city (Buffalo doesn't count, they can't even handle an NHL team), but since Charlotte is already getting an expansion team, 31 teams would bring the talent spread to an all time low, so that rules out expansion. And that brings us back to lack of another major city, and other, more deserving cities than any NY city, meaning that it's basically impossible to put another team in NY, at least now.


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 12, 2002)

Bring back the Buffalo Braves with Bob McAdoo


----------

